# Springen in einer C# Form wie in einem Inhaltsverzeichnis



## Benni (28 Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich habe ein kleines Problem an dem ich nicht weiter komme, es ist zwar nicht Programmrelevant wäre jedoch ein nettes kleines Tool nebenbei, welches das Programm etwas eleganter machen würde.

Vorab, bei mir dreht es sich um die Programmiersprache C#

Und zwar habe ich eine zweite Form aufgerufen, in welcher ich ettliche Labels zum Beschreiben von verschiedenen Funktionen hab, sprich eine Art Bedienungsanleitung. Dies Labels habe ich teilweise in Panels verpackt, einfach um sie zusammen zu verschieben und die Formatierung intern bei zu behalten.
Worum es mir aber eigentlich geht ist, dass ich am Anfang bzw. am oberen Rand der Form eine Art Inhaltsverzeichniss machen möchte, von welchem ich dann per Mausklick zu den bestimmten Labels oder Panels kommen kann.
Ich habe dies mit Linklabels versucht zu realisieren, habe aber leider keine passenden Befehle gefunden.

Hat mir hier jemand einen Tipp oder so was in der Art, was mir etwas weiterhelfen könnte?

Gruß Benni


----------



## Benni (2 November 2011)

Hallo ihr, bisher bin ich in dieser Hinsicht leider immer noch nicht weiter gekommen.
Ich habe es bisher mit verschiedenen link_label_befehlen versucht, ich bekomme jedoch keinen Bezug auf eine Referenz weiter unten in der Seite...
Ich wäre euch deshalb über jede Art von Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Benni


----------



## Benni (2 November 2011)

*annähernde Lösung*

Also ich habe dies nun mit

..............................._Klick()
{
        label5.Focus();
                //oder
        label5.Select();
}


gelöst.


----------



## Benni (3 November 2011)

Thema kann geschlossen werden


----------

